# My Cat uses the litter A LOT!!!!



## Scooter02 (Mar 25, 2009)

My cat, Milo, is a year old and neutered. He is in the litter box anywhere between 2-5 times in an hour. Every time he is in there its about 5 minutes at a time. He is an orange tabby. I have a Siamese, Sophie, that is about 6 months old. She doesn't use the litter box nearly as much or as long. I'm wondering if this is normal or if there could be an issue. I had a male cat before and this never seemed to be an issue! Thank you in advance for any advice thrown my way!!!!!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Is he urinating that often or pooping? How long has this been going on for? 

He needs to see a vet, this is most likely a urinary tract infection.

Leslie


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

I strongly agree with Leslie- this is not normal and he shouldn't take 5 minutes over it. Got to a vets asap to get this checked out as it probably is very painful for him- cats try to hide pain and are rather unfortunately very sucessfull at this.

regards,

Christine


----------



## Scooter02 (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you... he is doing both pooping and urinating! I am going to make him an appointment tomorrow... I was just hoping that some one had had this happen to them!


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

? So he's pooing AND peeing 2-5 times an *hour*? 2-5 times a day would be more normal. 

Watch him while he's on the loo- does it seem like it's painfull for him or if he might be blocked up? How long has he had this? And what do you feed him?

Christine


----------



## Scooter02 (Mar 25, 2009)

he poops and pees 2-5 and HOUR! not a day! and I have been feeding him the same food that he has been eating for a year.. he just started doing this in the last month. and it doesnt look painful...


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scooter02 said:


> he poops and pees 2-5 and HOUR! not a day! and I have been feeding him the same food that he has been eating for a year.. he just started doing this in the last month. and it doesnt look painful...


Gosh! Thats an awful lot 8O , I'd definately have a vet check him out. 

Christine


----------

